# Tavernier 17 Shallow Water Fishing



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Not the biggest I've caught here, but really thick. He thumped my lure on the first cast and only 2 or 3 twitches. This happens to be the first fish on the Mudhole rod I made myself last week.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Of course he did get the last laugh while I was taking the Skitterwalk out of his lips...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Feel your pain, brother. Did the same myself a couple years ago, only right in the knuckle. Fortunately the hooks were new and I had a sharp knife aboard. Cut it loose, doused it with a generous splash of Heineken and kept on fishing.

Love those Skitter Walks, even with trebles.  And nice way to christen the new rod!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

tjtfishon said:


> Of course he did get the last laugh while I was taking the Skitterwalk out of his lips...


nice jewelry.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Ouch. A cuda threw a treble in my finger a few years back.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

tjtfishon said:


> Of course he did get the last laugh while I was taking the Skitterwalk out of his lips...


Man that made my butt pucker.......... 

Glad to see you crushed the barbs - I do that on ALL my treble lures.


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

At least it was on a red. I got a treble in the nose from a cuda, and one in the hand from a ladyfish. At least the nose became a funny story.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Pinched barbs or not, OUCH!

Yank it out, piss on it and carry on my man.

MHX blanks make really nice rods, awesome job. You won’t forget this one.

Looks like you got lucky with the belly hook.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

those frickin ladyfish are masters at that,
they can yank it in... then out and back in again...

had one fly out a bass' mouth and embed in my head. 
the rubber worm hangin down completed the encemble.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Walter Lee said:


> Looks like you got lucky with the belly hook.


No luck involved...pure skill.

he was attached to both hooks, but the belly hook was at the front of his mouth and the tail hook on the side of his head...it was when I pulled the tail hook that he shook his head so hard he buried it in my hand and jumped to the floor from the casting deck...big heavy fish too!


----------

